

I just built my first Rails app and this is how I did it - mehulkar
http://mehulkar.tumblr.com/post/20057576362/i-just-built-my-first-rails-app-and-this-is-how-i-did

======
rnernento
I tried the referenced app, it pulled up a description and I clicked "Meh"
then it didn't do anything. Meh.

~~~
mehulkar
not sure what's going on. some other people had the same experience. I'll try
to fix it as soon as I can.

------
ndubya
So I'm learning Rails myself and I'm nervous about the whole deploy to Heroku
part / the cost of hosting a small app. Did you have to buy additional Dynos
to handle the traffic from HN? $35 for an additional Dyno isn't the end of the
world, but shared hosting for $5 a month at railsplayground is a whole lot
cheaper for a humble junior developer like me.

The site looks great! Congrats on your first app launch!

~~~
mehulkar
nope, haven't paid for anything yet. I'm excited to see how much traffic HN
actually brought. Looks like close to 10,000 votes have been registered in a
few short hours, but waiting for Google Analytics to catch up to see more.

------
websymphony
Right now it is throwing 500 error on submitting a vote.

~~~
mehulkar
hmmm... maybe a database error. I will take a look and get back to you.

------
__abc
I'm guessing you did > rails new appname

no?

~~~
mehulkar
yes? should I have done something differently?

~~~
bradleyland
No, the parent poster is just playing on the title. When taken literally the
answer to "how to build a new Rails app is", "run `rails new appname`". _ta-
dum-tsss_

~~~
mehulkar
trolled on my first HN post. rite of passage, passed.

~~~
__abc
My apologies, not intending to "troll" .... more making a silly joke :)

------
mhd
"Web Ninja Bootcamp"? (I was actually surprised that that wasn't the official
title. Go figure.)

~~~
mehulkar
I've been saying the words "Dev Bootcamp" so much I got bored with the actual
title. So I took the liberty. :)

~~~
mhd
I thought the proper brogrammer nomenclature uses "ninja" for
JavaScript/JQuery and "rockstar" for Rails/Ruby…

------
amalag
Nice app, I like it, hotornot for startups ;-)

